# American Made Workboots



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks I will start to use some of that slang. I like the bosshole.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> More comfortable than Red Wings...no joke.
> 
> http://www.theunionbootpro.com
> 
> ...


Boots are made 20 miles from where I grew up in Wisconsin.:thumbup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Which model you wear?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Another incredibly comfortable U.S. made boot is Chippewa. You do pay for the comfort though.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Boots are made 20 miles from where I grew up in Wisconsin.:thumbup:


You grew up?


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

8V71 said:


> Another incredibly comfortable U.S. made boot is Chippewa. You do pay for the comfort though.


Unfortunately not all Chippewa boots are made in America...found out the hard way on that. I think if the Indian is in profile its China made and if the Indian is face veiw it American made...something like that. I was pissed bought a $200.00 dollar pair, wore them for two weeks then they basically went supper soft and unwearable. Thats when i found out about where some are made! Two week boots right in the trash, no return policy due to sale buy!! Loved my Chippewa boots when i was in the service though!! Army used to issue them for some units back in the 90s.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

TimChaput69 said:


> Unfortunately not all Chippewa boots are made in America...found out the hard way on that. I think if the Indian is in profile its China made and if the Indian is face veiw it American made...something like that. I was pissed bought a $200.00 dollar pair, wore them for two weeks then they basically went supper soft and unwearable. Thats when i found out about where some are made! Two week boots right in the trash, no return policy due to sale buy!! Loved my Chippewa boots when i was in the service though!! Army used to issue them for some units back in the 90s.


Didn't it have a Made in China label on it?


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Didn't it have a Made in China label on it?


No...none at all thats another thing that pissed me off so much! Had to find out via the internet. Anyway not knocking the American built boot, after all I read they still make them well.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have several pair of Chippawa and Thorogood boots. Those Thorogoods come with a Union local number next to the made in America label. I stay away from most union threads but the union made, USA made boots are a hands down better product. I have worn USA boots for at least a decade now. The redwings are not a good product anymore. They sold their name for the dollars IMHO.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was just reading that both Redwing and Chippewa have USA built models and China built models. The China built models being junk but the US built models being well made.....we'll just have to be more cautious I guess in the future!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I have several pair of Chippawa and Thorogood boots. Those Thorogoods come with a Union local number next to the made in America label. I stay away from most union threads but the union made, USA made boots are a hands down better product. I have worn USA boots for at least a decade now. The redwings are not a good product anymore. They sold their name for the dollars IMHO.


I've had the American made Redwings...$279 versus the Thorogood's...I love the 834 series. The damn things come out of the box broken in! 

Every rubber sole Redwing is made in China. Forget about Timberland...pieces of crap. Anyone remember Knapp Boots...from long ago? I remember with Knapp...if you wore out the leather before the sole, you got a new pair for free!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Double Post


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I absolutely made it a point to buy American redwing this time. Get home and look at the box closely, 

Made in USA with china bought materials!!
Mother****ers
We should just give up now...


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I absolutely made it a point to buy American redwing this time. Get home and look at the box closely,
> 
> Made in USA with china bought materials!!
> Mother****ers
> We should just give up now...



Check out the Thorogoods. They're absolutely worth it and cheaper than the RW's.

Look at these:

http://theunionbootpro.com/products/dsp_productDetail.cfm?pSKU=717&w=

Damn nice boots.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

^ x2


Love my Thorogood's!!! Cheaper than redwings, more comfortable and made in America like everyone has said. Very nice and they keep up when you put them through the ringer!!! :lol:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

A lot of Chippawa boots are Chinese now, but they are definitely labeled because I remember reading that on the tags in the shoe store. 

I actually don't believe it's legal to import things without a country-of-origin tag.

-John


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I've had good luck with Red Wing boots I get 40% off so that doesn't hurt either. Georgia boots are pretty comfortable too. I'm not sure if they're made here but don't last as long as Redwing. In Red Wing, Minnesota everything in the whole town has the Red Wing symbol on it. Lol


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

My take on Red Wings is that they are "really worth the price," "last forever," etc. if you have the money to throw at them. The rest of us get along just fine with other, less costly brands .


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Redwings*

I gotta pair of Redwings. Love them. 

Money is no object


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I gotta pair of Redwings. Love them.
> 
> Money is no object


Cletis...I was the same way man until I tried these thorogoods. I had a boot question that I always wondered about and emailed the unionbootpros with it. A half hour later Walter Brown the owner called me and fully explained what are the best soles for whatever type of work is done. Then I wasn't sure about size...and buying boots online without trying them on. It's place is nuts! For $10 more they'll send you two pairs of boots. Two diff sizes...and a return paid shipping label to send the other pair back! WHO DOES THAT these days?

Also...FYI...if u work on concrete floors...you should have a sole with a heel not wedge. The heel helps out your spine on solid concrete floors. If outdoor job, you're better off with wedges for everyday work. 

But anyway ...these boots are definitely worth a shot.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I looked on the union boot website for a dealer network, but came up empty.

They do have an extensive page on sizing, but are they mail order only?

The Chippawa boots do have a dealer network.


My Redwings are holding up good, but no longer waterproof. They are the pull on boots.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

acro said:


> I looked on the union boot website for a dealer network, but came up empty.
> 
> They do have an extensive page on sizing, but are they mail order only?
> 
> ...



They're mail order. The Thorogood boots are true to size. What I tell everyone is to print out the size sheets, do like it says...put your foot on it and that's the Thorogood size you are. I'm telling you, no lie, these are awesome boots.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I will say this about Thorogood's, I normally wear a 13 but these are the only shoes where I wear size 12 :huh:


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

running dummy said:


> I will say this about Thorogood's, I normally wear a 13 but these are the only shoes where I wear size 12 :huh:



Did you order the 12's right off, or did you get 13's 1st and exchange? Just wondering about that if they don't feel right when you get them.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Look at the website. For an extra REFUNDABLE $10 they'll send you two pairs of boots. Ie 2 different sizes.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I found I was getting 6 months out of $400 boots, just like $150 boots. Ill stick with the $150 ones.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

acro said:


> Did you order the 12's right off, or did you get 13's 1st and exchange? Just wondering about that if they don't feel right when you get them.


I tried them on at the store, so I was able to walk around in them first.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> They're mail order. The Thorogood boots are true to size. What I tell everyone is to print out the size sheets, do like it says...put your foot on it and that's the Thorogood size you are. I'm telling you, no lie, these are awesome boots.


 
How can that be true with everybody's printer settings being different? I've noticed people bring me my contracts that I have Emailed them and they have printed at home and sometimes they are very different from my printer.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How can that be true with everybody's printer settings being different? I've noticed people bring me my contracts that I have Emailed them and they have printed at home and sometimes they are very different from my printer.


They can print contracts that arent sideways?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Simple. The PDF file is locked formatting. When printed 8.5 x 11 they come out standard. All our contracts are formatted as such.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I been on a couple jobs that reimbursed workers for the cost of boots so I got the redwings 2412 and 2426 boots and I'm impressed with both types but the 2426 is more comfortable (probably because it doesn't have puncture resistant soles). I was gonna get the cheaper redwings that looked identical but the 2426 felt more like a high-top basketball shoe than a steel-toed boot. I wouldn't even consider getting a cheap pair of boots again. Waterproof is the way to go.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Cletis...I was the same way man until I tried these thorogoods. I had a boot question that I always wondered about and emailed the unionbootpros with it. A half hour later Walter Brown the owner called me and fully explained what are the best soles for whatever type of work is done. Then I wasn't sure about size...and buying boots online without trying them on. It's place is nuts! For $10 more they'll send you two pairs of boots. Two diff sizes...and a return paid shipping label to send the other pair back! WHO DOES THAT these days?
> 
> Also...FYI...if u work on concrete floors...you should have a sole with a heel not wedge. The heel helps out your spine on solid concrete floors. If outdoor job, you're better off with wedges for everyday work.
> 
> But anyway ...these boots are definitely worth a shot.


I thought the wedge was meant for concrete floors? I was considering getting thorogood just for that reason. Otherwise I'll stick with my bellevilles.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have worn Thorogood for years and compare their comfort to wearing bedroom slippers! I always take the extra time and make the extra effort to buy made in USA products. Basic economics is if its made here WE all benefit here! What if the day in time comes when its cheaper to import electricians from China than to just hire them here??? Those funds you spend on American product will create a positive impact on all lives that reside in the USA.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I thought the wedge was meant for concrete floors? I was considering getting thorogood just for that reason. Otherwise I'll stick with my bellevilles.


Not according to the boot guy. I said the exact same thing to him...I was led to believe that the wedge is for concrete. No he said, not at all. The heel is imperative for hard surfaces to keep your spine aligned properly. The wedge does the same thing on softer surfaces.

Here is that thing they do where you get 2 pairs of boots for just $10 more to ensure you have the right size.

http://theunionbootpro.com/products/dsp_productDetail.cfm?pSKU=527&w=


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> Check out the Thorogoods. They're absolutely worth it and cheaper than the RW's.
> 
> Look at these:
> 
> ...


I just ordered.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

So much for that. They just emailed and said it would take until the end of Jan for the boots to come in. What a joke. They told me i can cancel them or have them reserved if i keep my order. Yeah like i can wait 3 months for boots. I don't plan that good. Order cancelled.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I hear you there. Did you look at the other boots on the site?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Are these boots only for union guys?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Are these boots only for union guys?


The ones for us look like Rats.:laughing:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Are these boots only for union guys?



Ha! Nope! They're for any of us. They're just MADE here in the US by Union Workers. 

More importantly they're comfortable and last long.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Are these boots only for union guys?


Are they designed for goose stepping?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

wendon said:


> Are they designed for goose stepping?


is that a union term?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

wendon said:


> Are they designed for goose stepping?



LOL pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

BBQ said:


> The ones for us look like Rats.:laughing:


LOL that's pretty funny actually. Where the heck did you find a picture like that BBQ? LOL


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

wendon said:


> Are they designed for goose stepping?





TOOL_5150 said:


> is that a union term?





icefalkon said:


> LOL pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.


Just preparing for the future, I imagine.


"Tell comrade Putin I will have more flexibility after the election"


"you know, the Cold War's been over for 20 years"






But back to the boots. I am in the market for new boots soon and would like them to be American made. I spent some time on both the Unionboot and Chippewa sites and really like the features and looks of the Chippewa 2633(insulated, safety toe, waterproof and non lineman type sole). The Unionboot does not have a similar offering. So they are in 2nd place as it stands for me.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I've never been to the Chippewa boot site. Checking them out now.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

you union guys are nuts.... the whole bunch of ya.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL "all" electricians are nuts Tool...union or non union...

I went looking too Acro...those are nice Chips. What's the comfort level? I haven't had Chippewa's in years. Glad that they're still made here in the US too!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

acro said:


> "you know, the Cold War's been over for 20 years"


Hmmm...longer I think...lol


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> you union guys are nuts.... the whole bunch of ya.


I also heard there were a couple three gals that were both union and nuts!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> The ones for us look like Rats.:laughing:


I would wear them.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i just bought some carolina's that say union made in the USA.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> LOL "all" electricians are nuts Tool...union or non union...
> 
> I went looking too Acro...those are nice Chips. What's the comfort level? I haven't had Chippewa's in years. Glad that they're still made here in the US too!



Don't know, as I have never owned anything other than Rocky, Wolverine, Redwing and Timberland. But I may soon find out.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> I haven't had Chippewa's in years. Glad that they're still made here in the US too!


I believe the are a Berkshire Capitol company now. I also believe it was bought with the intent of keeping it an American company.

http://www.chippewaboots.com/category/CLASSICS 
Look at the bottom of the page.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> LOL that's pretty funny actually. Where the heck did you find a picture like that BBQ? LOL


I just Googled 'Rat slippers'. :jester:


Glad everyone knew I was just joking, beyond all the BS we are all just electrians trying to earn a living and go home in the same condition we left.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I just Googled 'Rat slippers'. :jester:
> 
> 
> Glad everyone knew I was just joking, beyond all the BS we are all just electrians trying to earn a living and go home in the same condition we left.



Probably the truest words I've read on this site so far bro...Union or Non Union...someone is waiting for us at the end of the day.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Found a good site for the made in America crowd. 
http://www.filson.com/
It ain't all made in America but a lot of it is and it's clearly marked as what's what.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

nolabama said:


> Found a good site for the made in America crowd.
> http://www.filson.com/
> It ain't all made in America but a lot of it is and it's clearly marked as what's what.


There is some nice clothes in there. Classic styling. Too bad most Americans don't make enough to warrant making a purchase from that site more than once a year.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah...Filson make some nice stuff. I have a hunting cap from them...but they're so damn expensive.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

TGGT said:


> There is some nice clothes in there. Classic styling. Too bad most Americans don't make enough to warrant making a purchase from that site more than once a year.


I like those Oil Finish Shot Shell Bags - they look rugged. No idea what tin cloth is...I need to do some research.

Nice site all around, thanks.

( I will avoid making the comment that if we all stood together for each other and didn't let our employers trample us and have us race to the bottom for wages we could afford nicer things more often. )


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

eejack said:


> I like those Oil Finish Shot Shell Bags - they look rugged. No idea what tin cloth is...I need to do some research.
> 
> Nice site all around, thanks.
> 
> ( I will avoid making the comment that if we all stood together for each other and didn't let our employers trample us and have us race to the bottom for wages we could afford nicer things more often. )


That was a very unsuccessful attempt to not make that comment.

Anyway, your local's wages are almost double what mine is. Unions are a joke in "RtW" states.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

TGGT said:


> That was a very unsuccessful attempt to not make that comment.
> 
> Anyway, your local's wages are almost double what mine is. Unions are a joke in "RtW" states.


I have very little self control, sorry.

When we are busy again you are welcome to come up and share in our work. Happy to have you.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

eejack said:


> I like those Oil Finish Shot Shell Bags - they look rugged. No idea what tin cloth is...I need to do some research.
> 
> )


Tin cloth is like oiled Cotten. Heavy stuff too. 11 oz. Filson has been making it for decades for folks in Alaska. I really like the Levi jacket in tin cloth. I have a Vietnam one and it's sized for a child it seems. I got another on that is so thin it's like a shirt. If I woulda not bought them and used the money for the made in America one..... Oh well live and learn. Nice to see Levi making some things here.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am non union and I have very nice boots.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I am non union and I have very nice boots.


Talking about workboots not CFM's.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't want nice, expensive boots. Bleach, acids, oils, solvents, weld slag, sparks, sewage and such have a tendency to destroy boots. :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

JLo, my boots don't get that dirty in the office.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> Check out the Thorogoods. They're absolutely worth it and cheaper than the RW's.
> 
> Look at these:
> 
> ...


Those look good..:thumbup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I love my waterproof top-of-the-line RedWings. I couldn't imagine getting another pair of uncomfortable cheap boots that take time to break in, stain my socks, get wet inside while submerged or in the rain, and make my feet sore after 10-12hrs. 

As for chemicals and sewage, they have rubber boots that go over your work boots.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

uconduit said:


> I love my waterproof top-of-the-line RedWings. I couldn't imagine getting another pair of uncomfortable cheap boots that take time to break in, stain my socks, get wet inside while submerged or in the rain, and make my feet sore after 10-12hrs.
> 
> As for chemicals and sewage, they have rubber boots that go over your work boots.


I've got Red Wings 606 best boot ever..:thumbup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

uconduit said:


> I love my waterproof top-of-the-line RedWings. I couldn't imagine getting another pair of uncomfortable cheap boots that take time to break in, stain my socks, get wet inside while submerged or in the rain, and make my feet sore after 10-12hrs.
> 
> As for chemicals and sewage, they have rubber boots that go over your work boots.


I was a Redwing guy for years...hell I still have my $279 insulated 8" American made ones. The Thorogood's aren't anything like you mentioned above. They're crazy comfortable, made like a brick sh*thouse, and have held up in everything from an open deck job to an absolutely horrible Dept. of Sanitation job I ran. They come to you feeling broken in. Redwing lost my loyalty with bringing a huge part of their catalog over to China. 

When I found the Thorogoods and took a chance on them...I never looked back. They're MORE comfortable than my RW's. No lie.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

These are my RW's: 

http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety...y-construction/filter-all-leather-upper,shank


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I got the 2426s and the 2412s. The 2426s are more comfortable though. I didn't know that there could possibly be a comfortable, sneaker-like, workboot before I bought these. 

http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety-boot/2426-safe-us/2426-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-black


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> These are my RW's:
> 
> http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety...y-construction/filter-all-leather-upper,shank


I don't understand why they do not promote that they are made in USA anymore,It was not that long ago they used that as a big selling point..:no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> JLo, my boots don't get that dirty in the office.


:laughing:

I stepped out today to restore a little 2,000 gallon irrigation tank, got a mix of cold galvanizing primer spray and weld spark burns on them.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't understand why they do not promote that they are made in USA anymore,It was not that long ago they used that as a big selling point..:no:


You know I wondered that myself last year. It seems that they must be making more money on the Chinese models...they've just given up on the American ones.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't understand why they do not promote that they are made in USA anymore,It was not that long ago they used that as a big selling point..:no:


They still make a lot of there boots here. A friend of mine has family that work there. People that work they're pretty proud of their boots that they make at the plant in Red Wing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't understand why they do not promote that they are made in USA anymore,It was not that long ago they used that as a big selling point..:no:


Because not all of them are, only some models.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Because not all of them are, only some models.


Redwing Worx are china made whereas Redwings are US made arent they?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

chewy said:


> Redwing Worx are china made whereas Redwings are US made arent they?


I think more than just the Worx models are made in China these days. The website should say. I know that there is a specific section for American Made ones....not a section for Chinese made ones...


----------



## de93 (Feb 28, 2011)

Funny to come across this thread... had a couple pairs of Red Wings over the past 8-9 years. I wear boots for almost everything, not only work. I went shopping and came across some heritage series Thorogood just last week. Never heard of em but the salesman was going on about how they are a union who bought the company from its original owner and do everything out in Wisconsin. I can be picky about how my boots look so I try to find something with a more old fashioned look instead of getting whatever simply has the right features and fit.

When I slipped them on it was like they were already worn in and perfectly fit my feet. No new boot uncomfort or anything. I got the 8" steeltoe heritage boot, didn't even know waterproof was an option til I came across this thread and saw the same boot in the website with waterproofing. But that's fine not a big deal and some sealant will do good enough. They cost me a good 80 bucks less than the red wings I was trying on at the same store. The only concern I had is the sole feels little spongy, not sure about what the material is but no complaints yet.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I have some really nice pairs of workboots but honestly i never wear them unless i'm working.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

uconduit said:


> I have some really nice pairs of workboots but honestly i never wear them unless i'm working.


Same here for the most part...unless I really LOVE the boots. The ones I'm using now have the seamed moccasin toe so they're really comfortable. I don't mind wearing them to the bar or while out at the mall...

It's hard to find really comfortable boots.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Same here for the most part...unless I really LOVE the boots. The ones I'm using now have the seamed moccasin toe so they're really comfortable. I don't mind wearing them to the bar or while out at the mall...
> 
> It's hard to find really comfortable boots.


they don't even let you take your carhardts home on the train, huh


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Redwing worx and Irish setter are made in China.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Among other great advice I received from a GF I worked with was to take care of my feet. Because if I don't then there goes my back. As electricians we spend most of the eight hours we work on our feet. The best investment I made ( I thought at the time ) were some Red Wing Boots. Boy they were expensive but well worth it. Plus they were USA made. I was proud of that! Then on this website I heard of the Thorogood Boots. So, I thought I would try them out. I am sure glad we have this channel of communication. I bought a pair of Thorogood 6" Premium Custom Moc Toe Boots. They are comfortable and didn't even need to break them in. I just wear those outside of work. Great boots. USA Made. 
*
*

​


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Well, I procrastinated long enough to get through winter, but I still need a new pair of boots. Just not insulated. So many more choices.

Looking at the Thourogoods.
You guys have an opinion on steel vs composite toe?

I figure the composite is lighter, but how much?

I like these, but they have the steel toe.
http://www.theunionbootpro.com/products/dsp_productDetail.cfm?pSKU=147&w=

These are similar and they have the composite toe, but they are $10 cheaper.
http://www.theunionbootpro.com/products/dsp_productDetail.cfm?pSKU=717&w=


Less $$$ means they are not as good, right? :lol:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the 4203's...the steel toe ones. I don't use them that often but they have a nice box toe with plenty of room. I know a lot of guys prefer composite toe over steel but as long as they're 14Kv Electrical Hazard Protected you're fine. They're really comfortable...probably the most comfortable steel toe boot's I've ever owned.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Potential11 said:


> Among other great advice I received from a GF I worked with was to take care of my feet. Because if I don't then there goes my back. As electricians we spend most of the eight hours we work on our feet. The best investment I made ( I thought at the time ) were some Red Wing Boots. Boy they were expensive but well worth it. Plus they were USA made. I was proud of that! Then on this website I heard of the Thorogood Boots. So, I thought I would try them out. I am sure glad we have this channel of communication. I bought a pair of Thorogood 6" Premium Custom Moc Toe Boots. They are comfortable and didn't even need to break them in. I just wear those outside of work. Great boots. USA Made.
> *
> *
> 
> ​


Those are my everyday boots now. I love them. Zero break in time and comfortable as can be.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

acro said:


> You guys have an opinion on steel vs composite toe?


Just in general the composite are lighter and in the winter, they feel less cold.

Also, and this is totally anecdotal, if you do get a crushing shot on the foot, the steel bends and stays bent, the composite springs back - making it easier for the paramedics to get the boot off and ice your toes for later reattachment. :thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

eejack said:


> Just in general the composite are lighter and in the winter, they feel less cold.
> 
> Also, and this is totally anecdotal, if you do get a crushing shot on the foot, the steel bends and stays bent, the composite springs back - making it easier for the paramedics to get the boot off and ice your toes for later reattachment. :thumbsup:


Let's hope to God that never happens!


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

If you go to the redwing website and go to the description of a boot they list the country of origin.

I agree that wolverines have gone to crap. I have 3 pairs of work boots. I rotate wearing them regularly. Better for my feet & ankles. ( 3 different styles)
In the last 5 years I have worn out 2 pair of wolverines and still have my redwing pullones. (The pullones are 4 1/2 years old) The redwings are just getting to the point of thinking about new soles because the leather is still in good shape. This the pull on's I wear.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I have a pair of the Redwing pull ons. The outside is still fine, but the heel box and inner liner have come apart, which is rather disappointing. Also, they are no longer waterproof.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> Those are my everyday boots now. I love them. Zero break in time and comfortable as can be.


:thumbsup:

Yeah! I like them so much, I don't want to take them to work and mess them up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmGgNmVrIos[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Well, Might as well give my review of the 804-4366 boots I have been wearing for a week and a half.

Fit and finish would be a 9 out of 10. Comfort, about a 5 on a good day.

I went with the easy fit option and chose the EE width boots over the standard D.

Build quality and materials is very nice. I was very optimistic. However, the sole material is rather hard and not very comfortable. But as previously stated, the uppers where soft and felt broken in.

Over the week, the heel box has become rather uncomfortable and is actually close to wearing a blister on the side of my heel. I actually went back to my Chinese Rocky's for a day to heal up. And I used to think they where uncomfortable, now they are a relief.

So overall, I am not very pleased.

If I had it to do over, I might try the 804-4203, but I went with the other one due to the composite toe, rather than steel. But will likely go back to what is available in local stores, so i can try them on.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

How about the Dr. Scholl's custom orthotic inserts? I love em!


----------

